# Pulling Shrimp net in Escambia Bay



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

For those of you that have been around here for a long time. Is it legal to pull a Shrimp net in the bay? Is the shrimping good there? I have never read or heard of anyone Shrimping there.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*As A Kid......*

.....I saw bottom draggers in the bay all the time. I have not seen them in quite some time so I would assume that it is banned. 

I really hope so because I am a firm believer that it is what caused the bay to deteriorate. As a kid my dad and I would pull up in back of a shrimp boat in the bay as they were emptying their nets. The deck hand would shovel overboard,small flounder,reds,trout,crabs,and etc that were <6 inches long and of course drowned. We would scoop the dead fish up and use them for bait in the Gulf. --- SAWMAN


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

its legal for a shrimp boat to drag net in Escambia Bay, but we cant do it with anything but a hand operated seine net!


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

check Florida Sportsman Magazine. i saw an article on shrimping in Augst issue.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Over here in the Choctawhatchee Bay near Destin and the mid-bay bridge we have commercial shrimpers dragging mostly at night when the shrimp are in and the season is open. There is an area of 40 ft water that seems to be their target most of the time.


----------

